# MacBook (Air) function key FN issues



## drscream (Aug 6, 2017)

Hello,

I've FreeBSD (current) running on my MacBook Air Mid-2011 and would like to get the FN+F1, etc. keys working.


```
Bus /dev/usb Device /dev/ugen1.7: ID 05ac:024a Apple, Inc. Internal Keyboard/Trackpad (MacBook Air) (ISO)
```

What I already found out via `xev` is that events for FN+arrow_left is detected and have a different key type ID but not for FN+F1.

So it looks like no difference is send to X if you press FN+F1 or only F1.

Do you may be have any hint where I could look for that?

Thanks,
drscream


----------



## shepper (Aug 6, 2017)

I don't own a Mac but, if I understand your question, there may be 2 ways to alter keystrokes.  Xorg can specify different keyboard types, xkeyboard-config(7), in an xorg.conf/xorg.conf.d file or use setxkbmap.  You can also change the mapping of keys/key combinations if you want further customization.

This Arch Keyboard configuration wiki has examples.


----------

